# Frans Slaman Seminar



## vdsauk (Jan 3, 2009)

We are having a Frans Slaman Seminar December 2-6, 2010 in South Carolina.
We have 2 working team spaces available and spectators spots remain open.

Email for info.
[email protected]
or if you go to ~*~Home of VA 3 and see the training page there is a flyer available there also with hotel accommodations. 

Looking for all 3 phases and theory each day.
Very hands on, and informative. 

Trouble shoot, Newbies, Experienced we have a little bit of everyone attending.

Should be a lot of fun as always!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Well, it is entirely too far away from me to make it, darn it! I would love to see a Frans seminar again.

If you could pm me his contact information, my club would be interested in hosting him some time.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Will be at another seminar about the same time, so little time, too many seminars.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Darn! Can't make it  I LOVE Frans!! I've seen him twice (or was it three times? I forget). Really awesome seminars!


----------



## vdsauk (Jan 3, 2009)

bummer some of you can't make it. We'll be having another in late winter.


----------

